# HELP 112 will not move



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ok I had some time, and was going to move my Mom's old 112 down to my house so I can work on it. Would not start, batterys dead, but when I tryed to push it, it would not move. Seems like the wheels are locked. The clutch/brake seems to work fine, and the shifter seems to be moving the gears, but the rear wheels are locked.  

We have had this tractor sence the late 70's and have never seen it before. Any ideas? BTW the last time it had run was about 1 1/2-2 mounths ago. It was outside, but it has been left out before, with no problems. Any one know where to look?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

BTW here is a pic of the tractor.


----------



## Deer180 (Sep 16, 2003)

1- How do oyu know that the brake/clutch work fine?
2- Is it possible that the rear brakes have "rusted" from water and non-use?


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Before I direct you to weekendfreedommachines.org where Stan Barnes or Kent Ortmann could help, there are a few things we need to check first.

1. The most common problem will be the variator was moved with the engine "NOT" running. This causes a declutching action. Usually moving the variator forward will solve this problem.

2. Variator linkage needs adjusting.

3. Remember in your last thread about the 112, I mentioned lubrication. Well lubricate the variator pivot arm.

4. Loose transaxle drive pulley cap screws or bent or damaged drive pulley.

5. Weak secondary idler spring.

6. Deer180 also mentioned, which is probably the most likely cause, rusted or stuck brake band. Check it and also check to be sure brake rod is not binding.

If these don't work, then asked the question again at weekendfreedommachines.org in the "Repair and Restoration" forum. No registration is required and there are a lot of guys there you are more knowledgeable than me.

Good luck.


----------

